# Großmann´s Cup 2011



## angelnmike (2. November 2011)

Moin,Moin.Will mal hören ob sich auch ein paar Boardis beim Großmann´s Cup anmelden.|rolleyes


----------



## fischer04 (2. November 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

Bin mit einem Kollegen dabei!


----------



## Klaus S. (2. November 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

Dabei... wann ist er dieses Jahr??


----------



## Brandiangli (2. November 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

dabei .... klaus am dritten


----------



## dorschfreund85 (4. November 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

dabei mit 3-4 kollegen aus dem verein,,


----------



## Klaus S. (4. November 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*



Brandiangli schrieb:


> dabei .... klaus am dritten



DANKE #6:m


----------



## fisherman' (17. November 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

Moin Mike. Bin dabei. Brauchen noch Auto und Fahrer. 
Gruß Henry.


----------



## Klaus S. (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

Dickes Petri euch allen heute Abend.

Endlich mal wieder Brandungsluft schnuppern :vik:


----------



## Kalle (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

viel spass beim beschiss cup, aber bei welchen cup, wird sowas nicht gemacht ? *g


----------



## Norge Herbi (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*



Kalle schrieb:


> viel spass beim beschiss cup, aber bei welchen cup, wird sowas nicht gemacht ? *g


Ich kann die Begründung von Kalle nicht nachvollziehen.Seid Beginn dieser Veranstaltung nehme ich daran teil und wäre gern wieder dabei gewesen aber durch Krankheit ist dies nicht möglich.In jeden Sektor sind Ordner die vom Brandungsangeln was verstehen.Ich hatte auch schon Erfolge aber das wichtigste war immer die Zusammenkunft nach dem Angeln mit Gleichgesindte.Hoffentlich bleibt der Großmann Cup noch lange erhalten 
Es grüßt Norge Herbi


----------



## mb243 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

.... kann vielleicht einer der Teilnehmer mal berichten?
Danke vorab für die Infos!?


----------



## mb243 (4. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*



Kalle schrieb:


> viel spass beim beschiss cup, aber bei welchen cup, wird sowas nicht gemacht ? *g



#d#d|kopfkrat
... ist hier etwa einer ein bisschen frustiert!?!?
Warum setz Du solche Thesen einfach so leichtfertig ins Netz??


----------



## Kalle (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

warum sollte ich frustriert sein?? Hab den cup auch schon ein paarmal mitgemacht.
Und.... das sind keine thesen!!!, ich habs selbst schon mitbekommen, wie betrogen wird und das trotz ordner im sektor.

find es nur schade,das einige so sind.!


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

War gut :m
Der 1. hatte 19 Fische der Letzte keinen 
Hatte selbst 3 Fische und in meinen Sektor waren 6 hoch.
Gesamt ca. 1150 Fische.
Größter Dorsch 81cm!!!!

Tolle Preise wie immer und ob beschissen wurde weiß ich nicht.
Wenn beschissen wird, liegt es nicht am Veranstalter sondern an den Anglern.



Kalle schrieb:


> warum sollte ich frustriert sein?? Hab den cup auch schon ein paarmal mitgemacht.
> Und.... das sind keine thesen!!!, ich habs selbst schon mitbekommen, wie betrogen wird und das trotz ordner im sektor.
> 
> find es nur schade,das einige so sind.!



Harte Anschuldigungen, kannst das beweisen oder ist das nur daher gesagt??
Könnte schnell nach hinten losgehen!!!


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> War gut :m
> Der 1. hatte 19 Fische der Letzte keinen
> Hatte selbst 3 Fische und in meinen Sektor waren 6 hoch.
> Gesamt ca. 1150 Fische.
> ...



81er vom strand....nicht schlecht:k


----------



## Keule1988 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

Ich hatte 20 Fische hat mir aber auch nichts gebracht


----------



## Keule1988 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

Zudem habe ich mitbekommen das jeder am strand kontroliert wurde und in die sachen und jede Tüte geschaut wurde somit glaube ich das das mit schummeln nichts wird . Zudem ein guter angler fängt immer seiner Fische der brauch nicht schummeln !


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*



Keule1988 schrieb:


> Ich hatte 20 Fische hat mir aber auch nichts gebracht



wie sind die kriterien für die wertung?länge,gewicht,einzelfisch,stückzahl?


----------



## Klaus S. (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*



Keule1988 schrieb:


> Ich hatte 20 Fische hat mir aber auch nichts gebracht



Stimmt... und ich bin der der in der Kneipe neben dir gesessen hat und deine Rute gehalten hat :m

Ich wurde nicht kontrolliert... sehe wohl zu vertrauenswürdig aus.




dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> wie sind die kriterien für die wertung?länge,gewicht,einzelfisch,stückzahl?



Pro Wertungsfisch 10 Pkt. und pro Cm 1 Punkt. 35 er Butt = 45 Wertungspunkte.
Wer die meisten Punkte hat gewinnt das Gemeinschaftsangeln.

Ralph hatte das Pech das er zu Kleine gefangen hat sonst hätte er den 1. Platz gemacht. So war er "nur" 6. oder 7. *Trotzdem eine klasse Leistung!!!!*


----------



## degl (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

Ich weiß nicht wer trauriger dasteht:

Der, der was gehört hat und es vorbehaltlos glaubt,

oder der, der glaubt was gehört zu haben und es ungeprüft weitererzählt.............#c#c

Leider bin ich auch mal an anderer Stelle auf den "verbalen Leim" gegangen und weiß wie peinlich das sein kann

gruß degl

P.s. allen Fängern beim Großman-Cup ein digges Petrie#6#6


----------



## Knurrhahn (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Stimmt... und ich bin der der in der Kneipe neben dir gesessen hat und deine Rute gehalten hat



da öffnen sich ja Abgründe!  :q:q:q

Mal sehen was der Ferkelfahnder dazu sagt.


----------



## Keule1988 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

Ich wurde auch nicht kontroliert   aber ich wollte das so nicht schreiben nachher heist es wieder es werden nur bestemmte leute kontroliert  naja du weist ja wie die leute so sind


----------



## fisherman' (7. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

Moin,Moin.
Der Cup ist gewesen!Weit über 1000 Fische wurden gefangen,so viel wie lange nicht mehr.
Hatte 7 Butt.... 4. im Sektor...17.Gesamt...war zufrieden.
Essen war wie immer gut und reichlich.
Gruß Henry.

PS: Auch mit Multi kann man in der Brandung Fische fangen!!!  #h


----------



## Ayla (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

War im Sektor Hohenfelde und hatte 5 schöne Flundern.
Hab noch eine  sehr gute Pilkrute bekommen .Gestern Abend
war ich in Sehlendorf da dort beim G Angeln so viele
Platte gefangen wurden .Hab dann um 19.00 abgebrochen ,
da nur Klieschen bissen .Hatte 6 Stück die alle zurück 
durften .Hatten alle vorne gehakt .Die waren so mager man
mag es kaum glauben .Wahrscheinlich wurden dort am Sa.
auch größtenteils Klieschen gefangen.Hatte dieses Jahr in 
Norwegen vom Steg aus Klieschen in Mengen. Die waren
allerdings richtig gut im Fleisch.

#hAyla


----------



## Keule1988 (8. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

Ich hatte da alles mögliche gefangen ! aber in Sehlendorf müssen die bedingungen passen und du musst an den richtigen Plätzen da stehen und dann auch noch richtig weit ballern . Also die Faktoren an dem strand sollten beachtet werden dann fängt man da auch schöne Platten.


----------



## dorschfreund85 (9. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

Moin leute also ich war ebenfalls in seelendorf hatte aber nur 7 platte.aber alles schöne von 30+
was die kontrolle angeht wurde ich zwar so überflugsweise gecheckt aber wenn ich hätte was verbergen wollen kannste das immer tun. was nicht heist das ich es getan hab^^
ansonsten war der cup geil wie jedes jahr. nächstes jahr auf jeden fall wieder.


----------



## Boedchen (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

Na hört sich doch alles in allem nach einer Runden Sache an,
leider dieses Jahr nicht geschaft Terminlich.

Was Einwürfe mancher Kollegen betrifft, wer be********n will macht es auch, wer es nötig hat sollte allerdings überlegen evtl. ne Playstation zu kaufen und für sich alleine zu spielen, denn das ist etwas Grundsätzliches. 

Petri an Alle Fänger und an Alle die los durften #6


----------



## angelnmike (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

Moin Moin.Und morgen geht es bei feinsten Wetter wieder los.Wer kommt denn noch so?Boedchen bist Du auch da .Würde dich gerne mal kennen lernen,ich bin einer von den verrückten Weitwerfern,ihr wolltet doch schon lange mal hochkommen zum Werfen ,oder irre ich mich jetzt.Naja,lasst euch mal hören.


----------



## Boedchen (9. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*



angelnmike schrieb:


> Moin Moin.Und morgen geht es bei feinsten Wetter wieder los.Wer kommt denn noch so?Boedchen bist Du auch da .Würde dich gerne mal kennen lernen,ich bin einer von den verrückten Weitwerfern,ihr wolltet doch schon lange mal hochkommen zum Werfen ,oder irre ich mich jetzt.Naja,lasst euch mal hören.



Moin Angelmike, leider waren wir anders ausgebucht.
Wir wären gerne da gewesen, aber andere Termine sind da zwischen gerutscht. Was das mal treffen an geht bin ich immer für Vorschäage ect. zu haben  Das wir hochkommen wollten entspricht der wahrheit , aber zur zeit leider auch unserem wunschdenken. Warten wir die Zeit ab.
An dieser Stelle ein dickes Petri an alle die los waren bei den Cups und auch ausserhalb. #6


----------



## Maddin81 (10. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

Gibt es denn irgendwo die Ergebnisse und teilnehmerliste zu lesen? Habe noch nichts gefunden...


----------



## Meefo 46 (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*

Moin

 Bemühe mal *Großmann´s Cup *2013

Startseite.


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Großmann´s Cup 2011*



Maddin81 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn irgendwo die Ergebnisse und teilnehmerliste zu lesen? Habe noch nichts gefunden...


 

Eigentlich ganz einfach....

Man besuche die HP des Veranstalters und wird fündig:

http://www.grossmannsangeltreff.de/aktuelles0.html?&no_cache=1&tx_ttnews[tt_news]=17


----------

